# Rear Bumper Valance



## not so fast (Jul 1, 2013)

Howdy guys::seeya:
I'm new to the GTO forums and thinking of buying a 2006 GTO. amazing little cars!!
In looking at many many ads I noticed that some GTO's seem to have a solid type rear bumper and some have what I would call an insert valance around the lower part of the bumper that surround the exhaust tips, has the GTO logo embossed on it.
Is that part of a special package??? 
I found on here about the different types of grille screens that were either flush or set back but nothing about the rear bumpers beiing different
Thanks 
NSF (Bobby)


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The lower valance that says GTO on it is for 05 and 06s that have the split exhaust. 04s have a one-piece bumper that has both pipes exiting on the left.


----------



## BB05GTO (May 22, 2011)

*Not So Fast*

My understanding is the rear valance and other options, ground effects spoiler and grill inserts were only available in 05 as part of or a full SAP Package. I've seen anywhere from one to all options included. My GTO has the full SAP Package which to me is awesome! It gives the car a unique look without looking tacky. Check my photo album


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The full SAP (Sports Appearance Package) was available for '05 & '06. It included front grilles, front bumper facia, side rockers, rear bumper facia with twin exhaust tips on each side.


----------

